# Transmission Coding Help, Please



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

Well shoot! I'm not a happy camper.

I've owned my "65" for 13 months, had it up on jack stands for 6 months crawling underneath it for brakes, suspension and steering restorations and never took the opportunity to look at the transmission. Two days ago while prepping to pull the motor I got to the transmission and there it is staring me in the face, a Saginaw. :banghead:

Anyways. I did find a Muncie M20 from a 1965 GTO (rebuilt) and a shifter from the Parts Place to replace the Saginaw and the shifter. This was not in my budget for a motor restoration. Caveat Emptor eh.

I want to sell the Saginaw and shifter as a unit but I need help in decoding the casting numbers, if possible. They are:

Main Case – 3890564, there a GM1 above this number, 1196 underneath.
Side Cover – 3890527
Tail Housing -3873888
Date Code – R7S04

Aldo, any idea what a fair asking price would be for this transmission? Shifts great and no leaks.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Steve


----------

